# Pygmy/Dwarf Gourami and Shrimp?



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi shrimpsters,

I am new to the community and is curious about buying pygmy/dwarf gourami (specifically I am looking into the sparking dwarf gourami). Would these coexist with my adult shrimp (CRS and RCS)? I see that Shrimp Fever is selling these fishes but should I safely assume that these will coexist happily?

Kevin


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

i have a honey dwarf with my CRS and its doing fine  great for killing off hydras


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds good, I will get a single neon blue dwarf gourami and possibly a pair of scarlet badis one male and one female. Anyone know a place that sells the dario dario (scarlet badis). Anyone know where i can purchase scarlet badis in toronto?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

kevinli1021 said:


> Sounds good, I will get a single neon blue dwarf gourami and possibly a pair of scarlet badis one male and one female. Anyone know a place that sells the dario dario (scarlet badis). Anyone know where i can purchase scarlet badis in toronto?


I could be wrong, but I think Menagerie may have had some.
I was desperate for them before I put together my SW tank and have since shut down all of my fw. They are gorgeous fish... Hope you find them - and when you do, post pictures!!!


----------

